

Investigative Report on “Deflategate” Released [pdf] - lambdaelite
https://nfllabor.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/investigative-and-expert-reports-re-footballs-used-during-afc-championsh.pdf

======
blueflow
I am the only one annoyed with the excessive usage of XYZ-gate-words? Kinda
Gategate?

